# Probem with BSNL WILL High speed internet



## Rajesh345 (Nov 1, 2008)

Any 1 having problem with  BSNL WILL High speed internet ?

My problem - My BSNL WILL High speed internet get Disconnected randomly ,  sometime like in 1 hours 3 times , or more or less

Then i am getting error - Error 692 there was a hardware failure in the modem (or other connecting Device)

After getting this error only way to reconnect net is by turning of BSNL WILL phone and turning it on again

> i complained to bsnl but no response from them

>Extra info about phone and ...
BSNL WILL Phone (modem inbuilt into phone) 
Spd upto 14.4kbps
Connection method- using USB cable connected to Will phone 
information from device manager
1) VIA Telecom CBP USB Modem
2)VIA Telecom ETS Device
3)VIA Telecom USB Hub Device

Any 1 have any idea to solve this problem ?


----------



## VexByte (Nov 5, 2008)

1. Try re-installing the driver provided.

2. Use another USB port.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 5, 2008)

does ur modem gets DC (disconnected) if any call arises onto ur landline(bsnl wll phone) phone?? 

coz, normally modems have this habit of DCing, the same was the case with our very old and famous 56.6kbps modems...wich used to DC everytime a call wud ring at the landline..thereby DCing the net in the process..

also, hv u noticed any voltage fluctuations wich causes this ?? coz wen i use my INTERNET normally and even wen there is a voltage fluctuation, the UPS handles this easily, but wen i use uTORRENT and jus switch ON the fan's regulator, the connection in uTORRENT jus drops.. so, i figured this out and NOW wen my uTORRENT is in connection, i jus dont switch ON the fan in the middle, infact swithc it ON b4 starting uTORRENT..(wen im in the same room) its funny i knw.  but still..so tats y i am asking this...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Nov 6, 2008)

VexByte said:


> 1. Try re-installing the driver provided.
> 
> 2. Use another USB port.



1)Reinstalled many times - even windows +related drivers
2)Tried but problem continues




ashu888ashu888 said:


> does ur modem gets DC (disconnected) if any call arises onto ur landline(bsnl wll phone) phone??


No , I tried but modem is not Dcing when phone call is comming 




ashu888ashu888 said:


> also, hv u noticed any voltage fluctuations wich causes this ?? coz wen i use my INTERNET normally and even wen there is a voltage fluctuation, the UPS handles this easily, but wen i use uTORRENT and jus switch ON the fan's regulator, the connection in uTORRENT jus drops.. so, i figured this out and NOW wen my uTORRENT is in connection, i jus dont switch ON the fan in the middle, infact swithc it ON b4 starting uTORRENT..(wen im in the same room) its funny i knw.  but still..so tats y i am asking this...



 yes i have same prob.  . whenever i try to switch something on /off the net gets DC and i get error Then i am getting error - Error 692 there was a hardware failure in the modem (or other connecting Device)     When i try to reconnect 

> May be it is  the problem with Electric current , not the phone    


A Q.   - Will the problem solve if i use Stabilizer    ? any 1 have any idea


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rajesh345 said:


> yes i have same prob.  . whenever i try to switch something on /off the net gets DC and i get error Then i am getting error - Error 692 there was a hardware failure in the modem (or other connecting Device)     When i try to reconnect
> 
> > May be it is  the problem with Electric current , not the phone
> 
> ...



well, abt the stabilizer thing, u knw wat  i hv a APC ups connected to my system but still wenever i switch OFF my FAN 9as i hv said in my above post) my torrent DC.. 

but, yes, hv u NOT installed a UPS ?? if NOT, plz hv one...


----------



## shajahanpm (Nov 14, 2008)

Me too have the same problem with clarity II A FWP from BSNL. Its getting disconnected often is there is any fluctuation in the power supply. Not only this , I have problems with MSN and Yahoo Messenger while using this connection. When I did a connectivity test on MSN Messenger , it shows that the DNS server has problem. So I gave the following DNS server addresses to solve this problem:
Prefered DNS Server  : 218.248.240.23
Alternate DNS Server : 192.168.1.1

MSN Messenger is working pretty fairly now.

Still had the disconnection problem, so I downloaded "NetOne" dialer from BSNL website and did the following modifications:

Dial Up Number : #777
User Name and Password for BSNL WILL High speed internet
Connect using : VIA Telecom CPB USB Modem

It seems to be working good so far.

NOTE : Enable Modem error flow control and Modem compression for better perfomance


----------

